# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Các bác cho em nhờ chút ak

## tranken

Các bác đi nhiều biết nhiều có thể chỉ giúp em cóchỗ nào tuyển công nhân làm quà tặng pha lê không ak

----------

